# First Woody and First Mount



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys. I shot my first Woody last season and decided I had to get it mounted. Just got it back a few days ago from a guy in Lakeville, MN. The mount looks like it turned out great. I just had too share being that I never had anything done before.


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

beautiful mount...congrats on the band


----------

